# Regroupement des messages par fil de discussion avec Mail



## Secretely (9 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un compte Gmail et ce que j'aime bien avec ce compte c'est que les messages faisant partie d'une même discussion sont regroupés.  J'aurais aimé avoir la même option avec Mail mais je n'ai pas trouvé jusqu'à temps où j'aperçois cette option dans l'onglet présentation de Mail.  C'est indiqué; Regroupement des messages par fil de discussion.  Est-ce que l'on parle de la même chose et si oui comment ça fonctionne et que dois-je faire?

Merci à l'avance!


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2009)

> Un "fil de discussion" ou segment correspond à l'enchaînement des réponses dans une conversation par messagerie électronique. Mail peut vous aider à identifier rapidement tous les messages d'un fil/segment en les mettant en surbrillance dans la couleur de votre choix et en les regroupant sous le même message d'origine, classés par date. Même si quelqu'un modifie l'objet, Mail continue de regrouper les messages avec les autres messages du fil. Vous pouvez les consulter ensemble, les classer ou les supprimer rapidement.


c'est dans l'aide


----------



## Flibust007 (9 Mars 2009)

==> Mail
==> Présentation
==> Personnaliser la barre d'outils
==> dégager l'icône regrouper et la mettre dans la barre de titre
==> ensuite actionner cette fonction, Bal par Bal si nécessaire.


----------



## Secretely (9 Mars 2009)

Flibust007 a dit:


> ==> Mail
> ==> Présentation
> ==> Personnaliser la barre d'outils
> ==> dégager l'icône regrouper et la mettre dans la barre de titre
> ==> ensuite actionner cette fonction, Bal par Bal si nécessaire.



Merci Flibust007 mais que signifie le mot BAL?


----------



## Secretely (9 Mars 2009)

J'oubliais aussi de demander si les conversations qui vont suivre se rattacheront automatiquement aux autres ou si je dois les regrouper à chaque fois?  

Une fois que j'ai actionné les regroupements, je remarque plein de petis carrés bleus dans la marge de droite.  Je n'ose pas trop cliquer dessus pour le moment.


----------



## roukinaton (9 Mars 2009)

BAL veut dire Boite aux lettres ,je crois 

Mes excuses si je dis une anerie


----------



## Secretely (9 Mars 2009)

roukinaton a dit:


> BAL veut dire Boite aux lettres ,je crois
> 
> Mes excuses si je dis une anerie



Ah oui je crois que tu as parfaitement raison.  J'aurais dû m'en douter 

Merci


Sinon, BAL, Mail, tout ça, c'est des trucs "internet", donc, on en parle pas ici, mais dans "Internet et réseau" !


----------



## TYPO 48 (11 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
As-tu fait comme Flibust007 a dit ? J'ignorais cette fonction et je l'ai activée.
Au lieu de classer (trier) les messages par expéditeurs, destinataires, objets, dates... ce bouton permet de les regrouper par fil de discussion.
Si tu l'actives (ce qui équivaut à cocher l'option "_Organiser par fil de discussion_" du menu Présentation), tu verras apparaître, à gauche des messages, des petits triangles bleus. Chaque triangle indique un fil de discussion. Si tu cliques sur ce triangle, la liste des messages apparaît et ils sont reconnaissable à un léger retrait. Les petits diabolos bleus qui apparaissent permettent de fermer la liste. Fais des essais dans le corbeille.

Consulte aussi l'aide :


> Visualisation de messages dans un fil de discussion


----------



## Secretely (11 Mars 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour vos nombreux conseils.  Ça fonctionne à merveille.


----------

